# I did not get any information about my nubian kid about any vaccines needed.



## 27butterfly (Apr 9, 2013)

I got my Nubian kid at an auction and was not told anything about her having already had vaccines etc and was wandering what kind of vaccines and meds if any I should give. I have read a lot and it is so much to remember so any suggestions will be great.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

You can give a CDT shot and then a booster shot in 3-4 weeks. The dose is 2cc for each goat. Some people choose not to give CDT shots though. How old is your kid? And congrats by the way.


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

What is cdt shot for? I'm not sure my goats have theirs.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

It is to help protect against enterotoxemia (over-eating disease) and it also gives them their tetanus shot.


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Then when would I have to give my 3 day old Pygmys their shots? Not to butt in or anything lol.


----------



## 27butterfly (Apr 9, 2013)

She is almost nine weeks from what I was told. Can you get vaccines from like Tractor Supply etc or do get from vet?


----------



## 27butterfly (Apr 9, 2013)

Also, I tried to put her pic for profile but would not do it so I will keep trying.


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, you can get them from TSC.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Pygmygoatluver said:


> Then when would I have to give my 3 day old Pygmys their shots? Not to butt in or anything lol.


That is up to you. Many people choose different ages to vaccinate. I like to vaccinate at 6 weeks and then a booster in 3-4 weeks and then once a year after that. Are your kids bottle raised or dam raised? Do you know if mom was vaccinated during the last month of her pregnancy?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anytime you get goats with no history(the unknown), treat them as if they never had it. 

As to the pic, try making the pic smaller in size.


----------



## 27butterfly (Apr 9, 2013)

I went to store to look for vaccines and they had two different kind of the cdt. One had a 7 and the other had an eight on it so I did not get any yet because I am scared to give the wrong thing.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/goat-vac-cdt-10-dose-20-ml-durvet-vaccine

This is one that Tractor Supply carries. What farm stores do you have near you?


----------



## 27butterfly (Apr 9, 2013)

StarMFarm said:


> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/goat-vac-cdt-10-dose-20-ml-durvet-vaccine
> 
> This is one that Tractor Supply carries. What farm stores do you have near you?


Yeah, we have a tractor supply in the next town. I live in a small town but we have Pilgrims feed store here, they know nothing about goats, they could not tell me what was good for food, vaccines, meds etc.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

If it's a small feed store, they might not carry a lot of goat related items. Tractor Supply carries most of what I need and everything else I order from the internet on sites like Jeffers, Valley Vet, etc. If you ever have questions, don't ever be afraid to ask, there is no stupid question. And every one of us was a first time goat owner at one time too and had all the same questions you have, so we understand. I would also start getting things together for a "goat medicine cabinet", if you haven't already.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I forgot to ask. You had mentioned she is only about nine weeks old, how is she doing eating? She was probably just weaned from mom or a bottle when you got her, so I would make sure she is eating ok.


----------



## 27butterfly (Apr 9, 2013)

StarMFarm said:


> I forgot to ask. You had mentioned she is only about nine weeks old, how is she doing eating? She was probably just weaned from mom or a bottle when you got her, so I would make sure she is eating ok.


Oh, she eats like a pig:cake:. My problem is, to me, she does not drink enough water. And I have even tried to put a little Gatorade or electrolyte in it and she definitely is not having that.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Well I'm glad she's a good eater! My little ones don't drink very much water either...alway too busy playing to worry about getting a drink lol.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

On another note...not sure if this is the only goat you have or if you are new to being a goat owner. So If you already know this . She will need another goat buddy or she'll become very lonely!


----------

